# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Why Do I dream Everyday?

## CautionDontFall

I been dreaming since I was little and its everyday, is it normal?

----------


## Hukif

Yes, every person have several dreams per night, however most people forget them. It is not that you dream everyday, but that you remember those dreams that is uncommon.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Welcome to DreamViews, Caution.  ::content:: 

Yes, as Hukif said, it is very normal that you dream every night. We all do. What most people don't know is that we usually just don't remember our dreams, upon waking up. There are many of us who become good at it, as children, but it is also a learn-able skill. Many people just don't pay all that much attention to their dreams, so when they wake up, any recollection of having been dreaming is gone in an instant, and they go on about their day. But the more attention you pay to your dreams, and the more you set the resolve to do so, the more _anyone_ can learn to start remembering the dreams they have every night.

Again, welcome to DreamViews. If you have any other specific questions, feel free to ask. And enjoy your stay!

----------


## CautionDontFall

I do remember my dreams but sometimes I wish there was a night I didn't dream

----------


## Hukif

If you don't want to remember your dreams... try excersicing before going to sleep? Sometimes being tired lowers my recall.

----------


## MischiefManaged

> I do remember my dreams but sometimes I wish there was a night I didn't dream



Why? Do you feel it affects you somehow?

----------


## BobbyLance

Hi there my friend,
Everybody actually dreams every night, but the catch here is that, only few of those dreams or even none of those dreams are remembered. As for your case, it's normal. Some people has a good dream recall while others doesn't. Hope this helps and feel free to ask more questions  :smiley:

----------


## CautionDontFall

> Why? Do you feel it affects you somehow?



 Well sometimes I wish I could sleep and not dream because I dream every night

----------


## Typho

Sounds to me like you are just gifted with good dream recall. Everybody dreams everyday, we just usually don't remember it. I remember dreams most nights because I have trained myself and I keep a dream journal.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well sometimes I wish I could sleep and not dream because I dream every night



I'm still trying to figure out why you seem to think that this is a bad thing.  :Thinking: 
Your body continues to rest, whether you remember dreaming or not, so you aren't missing out on sleep. (_Everybody_ dreams every night.) So the question is; what problem do you have with remembering your dreams every night?

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I agree with what has been said - dreaming is a natural part of sleep and is healthy! Trying to suppress your dreams will likely be something unhealthy for you. If you suffer from nightmares then there are techniques you can use to try and improve them yourself, or commonly repeating nightmares have some sort of psychological root, and counselling could help a lot.

If you don't have nightmares, I don't see any problem in remembering your dreams every night! It gives you a great advantage in learning to lucid dream as you already have the recall required!  ::D:

----------


## lawilahd

yes its normal to dream every night, I would be happy if I were you, at least you get to have some fun during sleep unlike the majority of people who can't recall their dreams very well.

----------


## MischiefManaged

> Well sometimes I wish I could sleep and not dream because I dream every night



Do you feel tired every time you dream or what? Because you shouldn't...

----------


## CautionDontFall

I hate having weird demonic dreams or just weird dreams



> I'm still trying to figure out why you seem to think that this is a bad thing. 
> Your body continues to rest, whether you remember dreaming or not, so you aren't missing out on sleep. (_Everybody_ dreams every night.) So the question is; what problem do you have with remembering your dreams every night?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I hate having weird demonic dreams or just weird dreams



We all have weird dreams. With dreams being from our subconscious, we can't really always choose what we dream about. I've come to accept my weird dreams. The more comfortable you become with dreams, the less your nightmares will begin to bother you. As far as 'weird' dreams go, just remember that the majority of us have 'weird' dreams, and the dreams that you would figure are 'completely weird' are really not much weirder than the dreams that anyone else has. The more comfortable you become with that concept, the more you might begin to even look forward to your weird dreams, as if they are just weird episodes of a new T.V. show. Perhaps the problem isn't with your weird dreams, it's with your inability to accept them.  :Thinking: 

Just something to think about.  :smiley:

----------


## CautionDontFall

no I just wish my dreams were more peaceul



> Do you feel tired every time you dream or what? Because you shouldn't...

----------


## Hukif

In which case, you could use lucid dreaming to make them peaceful. Just get in control and teleport to a place you like or somewhere quiet.

----------


## Mzzkc

If you really want a dreamless night every once in awhile, you could always just drink yourself into oblivion.

Probably not the healthiest option, or the best long-term, but it'll give you what you want that night.

But not necessarily the next day. >.>

----------

